# Schwinn  Superior Sprint



## junkman 59 (Nov 4, 2017)

Well I haven't posted this one here I purchase this bike several years ago and found out that there were 76 or 78 were built.
I found it in local aution house  Was purchased at a garage sale by a couple and they auction off the bike
Scott



 

 

 

 

 oom


----------



## junkman 59 (Nov 4, 2017)

Really surprised nobody knows about these bikes

 I guess it's more common around here in Chicago and I guess
Scott


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 4, 2017)

Beautiful. Weve talked before. I know a lot about those bikes. Still interested in it if you ever decide to sell it.


----------



## Metacortex (Nov 4, 2017)

junkman 59 said:


> Well I haven't posted this one here I purchase this bike several years ago and found out that there were 76 or 78 were built.



I'd seriously be interested in your evidence of this. Please let us know what you have found out about these bikes and from where. Thanks!


----------



## junkman 59 (Nov 5, 2017)

Metacortex said:


> I'd seriously be interested in your evidence of this. Please let us know what you have found out about these bikes and from where. Thanks!



Pm sent
Scott


----------



## Oilit (Nov 10, 2017)

I've never seen or heard of this one. But if there were only 76 or 78 built, I don't feel too bad. Beautiful bike!


----------



## Joenolan (Jun 6, 2018)

I have one, I sent an email asking Richard Schwinn about the bike, I was told they were produced in 1973 as proto type, mine is a 24" frame that went missing from R&D. The superior is the one on the left, its with a production Sprint and Production Superior.


----------

